# In need of 2 pairs of pigeons



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I currently have a pair of homers for breeding and would like to expand my pigeon hobby. I am still in high school so I dont have very much spending money. I think I want rollers. What would you say is the best/easiest to breed pigeon? It has to be pigeons that I can let free fly. Anybody know where I can get one or two pairs of "nice" pigeons possibly free?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where do you live and what type of set-up/coop do you have?


----------

